# Hello from Massachusetts



## DaleDugas (Sep 13, 2006)

Brothers and sisters,

I wanted to drop a note to say hello and introduce myself.  My name is Dale Dugas and I have recently started to teach baguazhang publically and published my very first website.

I also have a variety of training formula available through my association as well as offer Iron Palm training.

I look forward to hearing from anyone interested as well as future discussions on the martial arts and training.

Please visit my site at: http://www.coilingdragoninternalarts.com

Be well,

Dale


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 13, 2006)

Such shameless advertising   Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## kosho (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome  and good luck


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 13, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 13, 2006)

Dale, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 13, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Carol (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello from the other end of 128 

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 13, 2006)

welcome!

I hope you find lots of information in martial talks forurms/threads.

KenpoSterre


----------



## pstarr (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 13, 2006)

Holla back from the north shore!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kosho (Sep 17, 2006)

welcome  and good luck


----------



## Senjojutsu (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome, 

N. Quincy, MA ???????

I thought there was only one legal entity called the CITY OF QUINCY.  

That's pronounced QUINZEE unlike QUINCEE Illinois by the locals.

Born & raised there, in NORTH QUINCY :boing1: 

Well technically the hospital is located in the "Quincy" section, but why quibble on details.


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2006)

Senjojutsu said:


> Welcome,
> 
> N. Quincy, MA ???????
> 
> ...


 
Oh sure, leave it to you SOUTH shore folks to go starting a fight about Legal Entities.  :lfao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 17, 2006)

Senjojutsu said:


> Welcome,
> 
> N. Quincy, MA ???????
> 
> ...


 


You must mean "Nawth Quinzee".


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## DaleDugas (Sep 20, 2006)

Senjojutsu said:


> Welcome,
> 
> N. Quincy, MA ???????
> 
> ...


 

Hey they have split us up into zip codes so I go by that as my PO Box is listed as North Quincy...

Go figure.

Be well,

And thanks for the welcome brothers and sisters.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum

how about telling us a little more about your training in you art, Was it all here in the USA or did you ever travel outside of the USA for training?
How hard where you training sessions


----------



## DaleDugas (Sep 20, 2006)

My training in Jiulong Baguazhang started in 1999, when I first met Dr. John P. Painter at a weekend seminar in Duxbury, MA.

I would train off and on with him until July of this past year when I traveled to Texas to The Gompa http://www.thegompa.com to test for my instructor certification in Jiulong Baguazhang's Rolling the Pearl Foundational Program.

I am certified as a Study Group Leader and Rolling the Pearl instructor, and will be working my way slowly and surely to test for my Shifu level certification as the years go by.

My Iron Palm skills were taught to me by Master Gene L. Chicoine of the ISCA.  He has a summer house here in Massachusetts and I trained at his house in his hand training methods.


I have acquired more than 300 formulae for various ills and injuries as a gift from an herbalist who took a liking to me being a Laofan who was into Chinese medicine and martial arts.

Be well,

Dale


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome Dale!  Hope you enjoy the discussion on the forum! :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2006)

Qapla & welcome to MT.

AoG


----------



## matt.m (Sep 20, 2006)

nice site man, welcome


----------



## DaleDugas (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, I do it all myself with Yahoo Site builder.


----------



## donna (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome


----------

